# wut would u say is the coolest



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

i am really wanting to no wut every thinks is the coolest cichlid


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

id definately have to go with a humungo 18 in tilapia butterkoferi cuz he could definately kick the sh*t outta a midas or flower horn


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Pure strain

Probably one of the guapote with the large projectile mouths i.e dovii, jack dempsey(only the aggressive ones), jaguar, etc

Top though would be a FLowerhorn for me....colors, shape, size, personality everything...


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

For personality and aggression the Flower Horn for me


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> For personality and aggression the Flower Horn for me


 if that is your tank in that picture i have mad props to you beacuse that is an insane tank setup


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

ik would say the Chocolate Cichlid is the coolest!


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

I personally really like Convicts and the colors of the Yellow Lab. But, Flowerhorns are some badass fish. Midas' too.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

My favs are Oscars and Jaguars.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Red Terrors are pretty cool


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

P. Altums, S. Heckle, or Xeno's


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

without a doubt... new generation flowerhorns.. kamfa style, most interactive and intelligent fish i have ever witnessed.

just check the kamfa video.....movie


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

For aggressive...Midas

For unaggressive...Altum Angels


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

baby 6", super buff


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> without a doubt... new generation flowerhorns.. kamfa style, most interactive and intelligent fish i have ever witnessed.
> 
> just check the kamfa video.....movie


 those are such a strange fish

that one looked very interactive are they are that way


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

breeders grow them all out to 4" or so... at that size if they are not interactive and fun as hell they cull them like the rest. So your garunteed a 99% chance of getting a super nasty aggressive male that responds to everthing you do


----------



## Typhoon4U2NV (Oct 26, 2003)

Red Empress, Demasoni, Yellow Lab, Brichardi all look sweet.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

poseidon , u got any fh's for sale man ??????


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

the good ol' texas cichlid is my personal favorite.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yeah i have one for sponsorship, if your on the east coast you might want to just check out flowerhorn.net in maryland that has just opened its doors.


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

i like seven stripe fronties quite a bit.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

i would have to agree that front colonies are very nice


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

hakeemtito said:


> the good ol' texas cichlid is my personal favorite.


 I totally agree with you there, Texas are impressive fish. Its just their common-ness that ruins their desirability.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

oops wrong topic


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

see


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

seeeee


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

thoroughbred said:


> seeeee


 why did u keep righting seeeeee?


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Definately Jaguars and Dovii.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

delirium said:


> Definately Jaguars and Dovii.


 yah thouse are cool


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

my favorite is my red devil or my midas







but i wouldn't kick a jaguar out of bed neither :laugh:


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Hey airforce on why don't you post a full tank pic huh? o wait all of your are dieing of three different diseases. and i know u have a digital camera so don't bs us.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

Jebus said:


> Hey airforce on why don't you post a full tank pic huh? o wait all of your are dieing of three different diseases. and i know u have a digital camera so don't bs us.


 he jebus u no wut my tank looks like so shut up ok and none of my fish are dieing stop being a **** its not cool!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

nothing like watching two 14 yr old retards argue with each other


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i would have to go for trimacs because of their build and agression. and oscars because of their personalities and love for their owners.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

yea my oscar is so freindly


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> nothing like watching two 14 yr old retards argue with each other


 wtf man , ??? lol nothing like watching a 21 year old asswhole trying to make fun of highschoolers, ok you know your cool when u make fun of 14 year olds when there 7 years younger than u , atleast we have friends to argue with , i suggest u get off your high horse and go make some friends , and leave mine alone,


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

owned


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

*Cichla*


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

a huge colony of frontosas 10'' + in a 240g now that will be one to beat.
if not peacock bass for feeding now that looks awesome or a nice geophagus group going about their business looking for food in the sand there colour can be amazingly irredesent when the light catches them.
dixon


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

micus said:


> wtf man , ??? lol nothing like watching a 21 year old asswhole trying to make fun of highschoolers, ok you know your cool when u make fun of 14 year olds when there 7 years younger than u , atleast we have friends to argue with , i suggest u get off your high horse and go make some friends , and leave mine alone,


I will be more than happy to leave 'your friends' alone once they stop spamming thread after thread with useless drivel while conversing with each other. They can do that over the phone or at school in the Lake. I check this forum to discuss fish, not watch children bicker. Do the rest of us a favor and show 'your friends' the way to the Lake, as that's where about 90% of their posts belong. 
Thanks.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> micus said:
> 
> 
> > wtf man , ??? lol nothing like watching a 21 year old asswhole trying to make fun of highschoolers, ok you know your cool when u make fun of 14 year olds when there 7 years younger than u , atleast we have friends to argue with , i suggest u get off your high horse and go make some friends , and leave mine alone,
> ...












LOL


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

peacock , do u got a cichla that big in your tank?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

me jebus and airforce one go to school together along wiht a member called lono , just incase anyone was wondering


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

sorry double post


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

wow peacock, that fish is absolutely jaw dropping, the color of it stuns me. i was thinking about getting some little less than half inch pecock bass for my 10g, and when i upgrade my piranha to a bigger tank they would get his. but i dont know if i would be able to get the tank in time so i shot that idea down heh

oh yeah my favorite cichlid would have to be a jag, my friends jag is so awesome, eats from your hand. very aggressive and very beautiful.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

it would be awesome to own a peacock bass like that..... those things really are beautiful. and they put up one hell of a fight on the end of a fishing pole too


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

Peacock said:


> *Cichla*


 U better believe that cichla are just downright BADDA$$e$. Along with dovii and umbriferum


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

bleh, umbriferum are ugly


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> bleh, umbriferum are ugly


 their size makes up for it









i like big cichlids.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

micus said:


> peacock , do u got a cichla that big in your tank?


 no, my largest is around 20 inches. i still got 5+ years to go


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

DuffmanRC said:


> oh yeah my favorite cichlid would have to be a jag, my friends jag is so awesome, eats from your hand. very aggressive and very beautiful.


 i have a 13 inch pair... Jags rock.. i also have 2 smaller females


----------



## blturner70 (Feb 5, 2003)

Peacock said:


> *Cichla*


 Gorgeous cichla..........that cannot be matched..........Congrats on yours pb, very nice.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thanks man.


----------

